# Fish hooks left on the ground



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but it's ridiculous how many idiots are leaving fish hooks on the ground around the lakes! Some are attached to line and some (most) are not. Be careful if you take your dog with you, mine had three caught on his leash today from walking around with me at Twin Bridges and Oxbow. Luckily he didn't step on any!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah welcome to summer. Went to one of my easy acces spots yesterday that I fish a lot in winter and it was littered with trash. Pizza boxes from Cheshire, tackle packages, cans. Makes me sick. Some of the seasonal fisherman really suck. Glad your dog didn't hurt!!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Are there proper recepticales in this area?


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks me too my wife would slap me silly if anything happened to that dog and we'd both be grounded!


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

avantifishski said:


> Are there proper recepticales in this area?


Yes there are but that shouldn't matter, you carry it in, you carry it out! In one of those areas a couple summers ago I heard a commotion in the bushes and a young robin was caught on fishing line someone had left dangling there. After two snips with my clippers it flew off seemingly unharmed. If you've ever been to the Oxbow area of Hoover you'll see bobbers hanging from the trees like Christmas ornaments.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm only guilty of littering the piece of line that is cut off after tying the knot which is typically very small.

People are absolute slobs. I cannot count how much trash is left at the riverside referencing the Olentangy River. There is also the "bum town" located near campus by the bridge.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I was wearing my wading shoes this past Saturday. I started messing with the tongue and realized there was a 1/0 baitholder style hook stuck in it. I've never bought these type of hooks. Must have picked it up somewhere. Glad I found it before it found my foot.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I see lots of trash being left behind in the Darby flows by guys night fishing for flatheads. I also see a lot of floating empty beer cans presumably tossed into the creek by recreation kayakers and canoeists. Trapper John's should do stream-side trash pick-ups since most of that crap is from their customers...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorta off topic, but I do not understand why wildlife officers or park rangers do not frequent the tailwaters and the more popular spots. Just their presence and regulars not knowing when to expect them to arrive would cut down on a lot of this crap.

Deer Creek dam is a great example. A nice family oriented type place. Area for the kids, handicap access, etc. Ample trash cans. Trash all over the banks. Earlier in the season a Heron hanging from a tree in fishing line. Can someone tell me how in the heck a person manages to cast a line up into the power lines???

We hear funding as an excuse when it comes to ODNR related stuff. An unpredictable regular tour of the dams and other easy access fishing areas would surely result in revenue. You're either going to fine people and/or they'll get a license. I'm 33 years old and I've been checked once in my life and it was when I wasn't even old enough to need a license.

There's my rant. The whole subject of trashy banks and the typical people who do such things gets me fired up.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah the trash inside that first small cove on the right side of dam at Deer Creek was sickening. I really couldnt believe it... looked like a tornado had blown a dumpster over. The game warden needs to target and ticket these a-holes!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Lotta guys in jail just sitting on there a$$ they cud do sum clean ups...

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Once below Griggs I got a treble stuck in the side of my sandal.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im going to guess the single hooks with no broken knots or line are accedently dropped,ive lost my fair share of tackle by being careless.... i do feel sorry for all the dogs that are swimming in places like antrim and other puplic ponds that get fished heavily. Just imagine all the snagged treble hooks along the bottem, i always cringe when i see dogs swimming in places like this...

This was my 1st winter going down to deer creek spill way,but every time i fished down there i would see a dnr officer, except one time. And that one time was 11pm-3am. 

And i agree trashy people suck!


----------



## Beemerfly (May 20, 2009)

It's disgusting............. Balled up monofilament, beer cans and empty Styrofoam worm containers to name a few.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Sorta off topic, but I do not understand why wildlife officers or park rangers do not frequent the tailwaters and the more popular spots. Just their presence and regulars not knowing when to expect them to arrive would cut down on a lot of this crap.
> 
> Deer Creek dam is a great example. A nice family oriented type place. Area for the kids, handicap access, etc. Ample trash cans. Trash all over the banks. Earlier in the season a Heron hanging from a tree in fishing line. Can someone tell me how in the heck a person manages to cast a line up into the power lines???
> 
> ...


Good rant! I respect rangers and wildlife officers (I'd like to be one myself), but they don't like to get out of their trucks. I spend a TON of time fishing (and running) in the metro-parks year round and you are correct, foot patrolling of areas otherwise not accessible by vehicle rarely, if ever, happens. (Maybe a little streamside education, like handing out pamphlets or fliers to the bucket-brigade including on why it's important to pick up your trash, would be beneficial.) And I can better you on the license thing - I haven't been checked once, which is pretty incredible...


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm 60 and never been checked either, even when rangers or game wardens were in the area.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man i must attract them. I cant tell you how many times ive been checked. I was even checked once in november at 3 am and it was about 25° out side. I had one fish in the bucket and he even took a good look at it before decideing it was well over 15"(saugeye)... 
I would like to here the rangers side of things. I take pride in the job i do,and if i sat around in my truck all day doing minimal amounts of work i would get fired. 
And i would speak up if some one was stateing i dont do my job on a public message board. Im not at all saying you guys dont have the right to state these things either.tell it as you see it. There cant be that many rangers/park officers/dnr guys that bad or lazy when it comes to there job?


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been checked 3 times in about 20-25 fishing sessions this year. Twice at griggs and once around prairie oaks. I've been impressed with the rangers here so far.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

The worst is comin up on containers of old chicken livers its pretty nasty i try to clean some of the stuff up but theres so much id be spending all my time cleaning other peoples crap instead of fishin.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The beginning of your post says it all where you call them Idiots ! You are absolutely right.


----------



## NMP (May 16, 2014)

Had this happen to me in canal Fulton on the tusk stepped on about five trebble hooks that went straight through my shoe. The ground littered with trash some people just don't respect nature and their environment


----------



## Revodrew (May 10, 2014)

I'm sure I'm not the only one that does this. When I take my little boys shore fishing when we are we walk 25' or so in each direction and pick up all the trash. I told them that is what we pay for the opportunity to fish. 

As for the hooks, I walked into one hanging from a tree about 10 years ago. It was roughly kid eye level and 20 or so feet from the water. Someone either had real bad aim or was not a nice person.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I have permission to drive on a farmers lane and fish a nice stretch on Darby. A few times last summer we drove out there and the farmer wasn't home and I don't drive back without him knowing we're there. Whenever we showed up and he was out and about, we would drive about 5 miles away to a bridge where a lot of people fish. We walk down to the bank with the intent of fishing and passing time while we wait for the farmer to get home but instead we clean up all the trash that's left on the bank. We could clean one day, then the next time we go out after a 10-15 day break and spend a half hour cleaning crap up again.


----------



## Beemerfly (May 20, 2009)

Revodrew said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one that does this. When I take my little boys shore fishing when we are we walk 25' or so in each direction and pick up all the trash. I told them that is what we pay for the opportunity to fish.


Awesome! I plan to bring a few garbage bags and do the same thing myself each time we get out ! 
The sad part of all this is the next generation of kids are growing up thinking it's acceptable to just leave all their crap everywhere! No personal responsibility and this idea that someone else will take care of it!


----------



## Beemerfly (May 20, 2009)

Beemerfly said:


> I plan to bring a few garbage bags and do the same thing myself each time we get out!


So I am going to try to live up to what I said.
I went to Hoover on my day off today to fish. Before I left, I walked up and down the bank west of the dam and picked up this much trash in about 15 minutes!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Anybody caught trashing lake areas outta have a permanent banishment from the area.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Beemerfly said:


> So I am going to try to live up to what I said.
> I went to Hoover on my day off today to fish. Before I left, I walked up and down the bank west of the dam and picked up this much trash in about 15 minutes!!!


That's Reverse Littering. You'll get hauled into court and be sentenced to five days out of jail with another ten suspended. Then you'll have to perform community service like picking up litter somewhere.


----------



## Beemerfly (May 20, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Cudos

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Good rant! I respect rangers and wildlife officers (I'd like to be one myself), but they don't like to get out of their trucks. I spend a TON of time fishing (and running) in the metro-parks year round and you are correct, foot patrolling of areas otherwise not accessible by vehicle rarely, if ever, happens. (Maybe a little streamside education, like handing out pamphlets or fliers to the bucket-brigade including on why it's important to pick up your trash, would be beneficial.) And I can better you on the license thing - I haven't been checked once, which is pretty incredible...


I've been checked twice by the same officer two weekends in a row. The second time he was "spying" on me with binoculars from across the lake. When i left he stopped me in my vehicle and had me open the trunk to check my bucket. As i was walking back to get in the car he said "i noticed you were drinking a can of Pepsi...do you happen to have the can?" When i reached in and produced the empty can the look on his face was shock and i think somewhat disappointment that he wasn't going to be citing me! I can't stand people who litter.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We usually have a litter cleanup below Greenlawn in April but this year it's tied up in construction. There's a wooded floodplain that collects logjams, and those filter floating trash out of the water. It can look like someone dumped a truckload of plastic.


----------



## fish4areason (Jun 23, 2014)

I set up a fake trail came made out of a cardboard box, camo paint, and other stuff to make it look real. Anyways back to the point I set it up near my fishing spot in a pretty obvious area. Kids haven't messed with it yet but it has deterred them from littering.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

